# Help



## Joelbest (Sep 7, 2021)

I bought this a while ago but still can’t find any information about it. 
So who can help ?
It’s hard to see but it is embossed with John gompf Ontario brewery Hamilton


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2021)

Not one I've ever seen or heard of before, although I don't know Hamilton bottles very well so that doesn't tell you much.  I'm certain it's a good one, even the comparatively common Ontario beers from that era are quite good finds and I'm sure this isn't one of the common ones.  I'd be interested to see a picture which shows the embossing.


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## DeepSeaDan (Sep 8, 2021)

John GOMPF b. 11 Apr 1844 Nieder-Ofleiden, Vogelsbergkreis, Hessen, Germany d. 21 Jan 1908 Wentworth, Ontario, Canada: Gompf Family Trees
		







						JOHM GOMPF ONTARIO BREWERY
					






					brucemobley.com
				












						Canadian antique bottles | Facebook
					

this site is for like it says antique Canadian bottles all other posts will be deleted or things relate to bottles and companies are permitted.




					www.facebook.com


----------

